# Shambhala in August



## Rob Nothing (Jul 25, 2014)

anyone in portland or area going to shambhala music fest?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 27, 2014)

when? what is it? link?


----------



## Rob Nothing (Jul 27, 2014)

early august. it's in bc canada

http://www.shambhalamusicfestival.com/


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 27, 2014)

huh, that was a pretty good trailer. made me kinda wanna go


----------



## Rob Nothing (Jul 28, 2014)

yeah. subsonic beats and psychedelics. 300 bucks though, plus 100 in bus fares. I don't know


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 29, 2014)

Jesus fuck, never mind then


----------



## didemons (Jul 30, 2014)

it is amazing but duxking expensice


----------

